# Why does my bichon bitch keep attacking my dog?



## Staceycamps (Jul 26, 2012)

I have two bichon frises. A bitch who is 4 and a dog who is 8. The bitch keeps attacking my dog. She is obsessed with him, states at him constantly, her ears go back and her back goes up. Then she will bite him on the snout or somewhere like that. Some are silent attacks and some are really aggressive. He never reacts to her, he just waits for someone to step in. We are trying to remove her from the situation before it gets that far but it's not always possible. It's getting more frequent too and can occur for no reason that we can see. Sometimes it will happen if he is playin with a toy that she wants. Other times it can be as simple as him jumping off the settee and she will go for him. We really don't know what to do anymore. When she states at him we try to get her attention or make a loud noise to distract her but it doesn't work. We've also tried putting her in a separate room for a
Couple of minutes to calm down but again it doesn't work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two Bichons also, a bitch aged 3 and a dog aged 8 but they get on brilliantly. There are times that the bitch will play attack the dog by pulling his ears or biting his legs but she's trying to get him to play and chase her but on the whole they are really good together.

Have your Bichons both been neutered?


----------



## Staceycamps (Jul 26, 2012)

My dog has, but the bitch hasnt. Maybe I should consider getting her done? The way she approaches him is definitely not in a playful manner!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My two were both neutered at 7 months old so I was just wondering if your bitch was. It might help if she was, maybe have a word with your vet to see what he thinks or maybe someone on here can suggest something. 

I hope you find something that helps soon cos it can't be much fun for your poor male bichon.


----------



## Staceycamps (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply I will definitely consider this. The only reason she hasn't been spayed was because I was planning on breeding her but am not sure anymore. 

Anyway thanks for your help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Staceycamps said:


> I have two bichon frises. A bitch who is 4 and a dog who is 8. The bitch keeps attacking my dog. She is obsessed with him, states at him constantly, her ears go back and her back goes up. Then she will bite him on the snout or somewhere like that. Some are silent attacks and some are really aggressive. He never reacts to her, he just waits for someone to step in. We are trying to remove her from the situation before it gets that far but it's not always possible. It's getting more frequent too and can occur for no reason that we can see. Sometimes it will happen if he is playin with a toy that she wants. Other times it can be as simple as him jumping off the settee and she will go for him. We really don't know what to do anymore. When she states at him we try to get her attention or make a loud noise to distract her but it doesn't work. We've also tried putting her in a separate room for a
> Couple of minutes to calm down but again it doesn't work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


Most dogs and bitches usually seem to live in harmony, and in fact tend to take a lot more cheek off each other then same sexes will. if there is an altercation it doesnt usually go past a grumble and face pulling.

Is it something she has always done, or started suddenly? I noticed you said it was getting worse.

Is she due a season? some bitches can get uppity more and agressive with hormones.

Usually if dogs are going to squabble the main triggers are food, treats, toys, attention, confined spaces and times of hyper excitement like visitors coming, the door bell ringing and leads coming out for walks, in hyper excitement snapping and snarling can spark a squabble. Have you had her checked out by a vet, pain, discomfort or illness can make dogs snappy. if she has not long had a season hormone levels can be high for quite a few weeks, and its a time when they can be prone to infections and phantom pregnancies too making them act oddly and out of character.

Try avoiding situations that are know triggers, like food, chews and treats lying about, and only give supervised and make sure there is no eyeing up posturing or competing.

Dont overfuss him when she is in sight either that may spark her off.

Confined spaces like door ways and narrow hall ways, where they have to pass closely or jump over each other can spark it too. Watch her in situations that may excite her too, as said like visitors coming, door bell ringing and preparing to go out on walks.

Only other suggestion as it seems your at a bit of a loss and its not nice for all concerned is maybe consider a behaviourist to come and assess them and give you a stratergy for re-training and modifying her behaviour.

CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers e-mail [email protected] should find a behaviourist in your area.


----------

